# October Photography Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG 

It's October


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 1, 2009)

Bermondsey at 50mm


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 2, 2009)

Car boot sale again


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 2, 2009)

I cannot wait to put a film through this camera


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2009)

Stowpirate I hope you didn't part with money for that particular piece of junk.  I don't think you will be able to build your own bellows for this camera.  It won't even be of any use for spare parts.

Does your wife really ride a Beeza?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 2, 2009)

Jackobi said:


>



Are self portraits allowed then?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 2, 2009)

Mucking around with some lighting. It prolly needs a touch of a crop on the left tbh.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 2, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Stowpirate I hope you didn't part with money for that particular piece of junk.  I don't think you will be able to build your own bellows for this camera.  It won't even be of any use for spare parts.
> 
> Does your wife really ride a Beeza?








Yes she is biker  

We have two beeza's one dating from 1950. 

The camera is fully working complete with the bellows which for some reason have come away from the lens assembly. Should have it fixed in a few days. It dates from the early 1930's so worth a little effort. In the 1930's it appears to have been a very expensive camera 

http://kodak.3106.net/index.php?p=302&cam=914


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 2, 2009)

£1 car boot Ansco Folding Buster Brown Model B camera. It takes 120 film so could be interesting to use

http://mconnealy.com/vintagecameras/busterbrown/index.html


----------



## cybertect (Oct 2, 2009)

Over Tower Bridge today...


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 2, 2009)

The Beekeeper's Hut


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2009)

Late night at the office.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Oct 3, 2009)

The Sheffield Canal early dawn rise at 4am i walked into town onto The Sheffield Canal at the best of times the path is an hard one so in this early i was takeing some risk, but fuck worth it with Sun Ra on the player The Cannon 30D and 28 Mill i was off, stop of at the transport cafe for some food back home by 930am..


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Late night at the office.



looks like my jobcenter


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 3, 2009)

Taken at Ploughs to Propellers 1940's Weekend with a folding 35mm Kodak Retina Ia dating from the early 1950's.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 3, 2009)

has he got live ammo?


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 3, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> has he got live ammo?



Hope not as the enemy was there in greater numbers 


















Praktica B200 SLR with 28mm lens


----------



## lobster (Oct 3, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> The Beekeeper's Hut



I like the subtle use of colour


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 4, 2009)

Apart from first two photos, traction engine slow race taken with £2 car boot sale Praktica B200 SLR Camera & Carl Zeiss f2.8 28mm Lens


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 4, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Late night at the office.



Nice one, Hocus Eye.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 4, 2009)

Orla up a tree


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 4, 2009)

The tree at Benacre:


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 5, 2009)

More from Ploughs to Propellers 1940's Weekend taken with Praktica B200 SLR & 28mm lens


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 5, 2009)

I fucking knew michelin man was evil.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 5, 2009)

Now let it be told Red Organic Wine is a killer regrads hang overs, or could it be one is old? all good a very wicked weekend lost in music wine food and wind plus a full moon http://www.singingknivesrecords.co.uk/ full band list..


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 5, 2009)

found this yesterday wiles out on bike. doesn't look well


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2009)

Poor ganja plant needs some water.
Its also too small and its too late in the year for it to yeild owt.
I'd guess that someone planted a cutting from their growroom, and the natural cold temps has caused it to fail.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't afford not to go there!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 6, 2009)

More obsolete film photography taken with a Praktica B200 SLR fitted with 28mm lens. Photo edited in Picasa & Photoscape.


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 6, 2009)

Obviously not taken this month. I was going through my archives and figured I might share it


----------



## Padcore (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunny day made to look (sh...well...) like rain.

Just for an image editing part of my course.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2009)

Lunchtime haul


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 7, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Lunchtime haul



I like these two. It would be interesting to compare the London view with something taken a 100 years ago.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, here's one quarter of that, in 1985

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11189692@N07/2363848234/


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 7, 2009)

*Driving Rain*


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 7, 2009)

cybertects top photo 200910_1636.jpg could be any time in the pass apart from ugly building top right


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 7, 2009)

Addenbrookes hospital garden taken with a 50p car boot sale Baldamatic I rangefinder camera.


















The car is a Citroen Tracion Avant. Taken with a car boot sale £2 toy Olympus XA rangefinder.  Lens flare appears to be a major problem with this weird little camera.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 7, 2009)

Walk out to Wapping


----------



## cybertect (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Oct 8, 2009)

Went to the Maybach Museum today. 

Love a vintage ride! 






A few more here.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 8, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> Went to the Maybach Museum today.
> 
> Love a vintage ride!
> 
> ...



Great photo


----------



## e19896 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 8, 2009)

Praktica B200 SLR & 28mm Lens


----------



## cybertect (Oct 8, 2009)

Too much information?


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 9, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Great photo



Thanks. Had to pay three euro to shoot inside, but it was worth it.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 9, 2009)

Addenbrookes Hospital taken with £2 car boot sale toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera. Second photo is the garden cat located outside the childrens ward.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 9, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> 3979891018_c6a5638c0b_b.jpg



Pg.1 - Post 25

Nice shot, Johnny.


----------



## gamma globulins (Oct 9, 2009)

> Originally posted by Stowpirate



Fantastic. Really gorgeous.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 10, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Fantastic. Really gorgeous.



I used Photoscape software, auto levels, then converted to sepia and backlit it multiple times until it started to show the film grain in the sky. So just mucking around with the software  to see what happens 

http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 10, 2009)

Taken with a £6 Junk Shop Medium Format Folding Balda Baldax with 73mm f3.5 Meyer Gorlitz Trioplan Lens mounted in Compur Shutter dating from the early 1930's  Film was Ilford HP5 developed with expired chemicals in the Kitchen Sink.


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 10, 2009)

Medium Format Folding Balda Baldax dating from the early 1930's


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Oct 10, 2009)

I was at a football game today.  Dunfermline vs Ayr.

Plenty more to sift through.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 10, 2009)

Kodak Retina 1a


----------



## cybertect (Oct 10, 2009)

A few from Friday...

The _Waverley_ paddle steamer is doing its annual visit to London, offering trips from the Pool of London to Southend and back.







Low tide on the Thames by Tower Bridge


















been meaning to do this for a while and had a go earlier in the week, but autofocus didn't quite cut it when I got the results on screen, so I went manual this time


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 11, 2009)

Cuppa





Tania and Cooper II


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 11, 2009)

army_of_one I wonder how many dog owners "snog the dog"? . Great  photo


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Oct 11, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> army_of_one I wonder how many dog owners "snog the dog"? . Great  photo



I don't know, but my dog gets millions and millions of kissies a day.

She's horribly spoiled.


----------



## ethel (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## ethel (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Oct 11, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



These two are amazing. 

Your photos always seem to be voyeuristic to me. Like you've captured a secret intimacy. Love that.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 11, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> I don't know, but my dog gets millions and millions of kissies a day.
> 
> She's horribly spoiled.



There is a virtual racing greyhound in the Betting shop called "snog the dog", I think I might put a quid on it..














Ipswich docks taken with toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera


----------



## e19896 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 11, 2009)

Some snapshots from the LX3, with minor tweaking:


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 11, 2009)

My dogs.

As usual Pentax K110D and the old M for manual Pentax


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 11, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>



Was that meant to be upside down?


----------



## cybertect (Oct 11, 2009)

I suspect it was a visual pun


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 12, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> Was that meant to be upside down?




















Ipswich docks seen by a toy XA Olympus rangefinder camera


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 12, 2009)

Aaah. I see.

Carry on.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 12, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> My dogs.
> 
> As usual Pentax K110D and the old M for manual Pentax



Beautiful dogs


----------



## Forkboy (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate my crappy camera.  I wish I'd taken better care of my good one


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 12, 2009)

Hocus Eye, you have been clubing again nice set of photos 












A Baldamatic 1 35mm rangefinder camera from the early 1960's. It was a very strange camera design


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 12, 2009)

Shitty phone cam strikes again:


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 13, 2009)

Lightship taken yesterday with toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> My dogs.
> 
> As usual Pentax K110D and the old M for manual Pentax



The husky race is my fucking nemisis.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 14, 2009)

UK tour of LESSTHANME


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 14, 2009)

Link to slideshow of the whole set

.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 14, 2009)

Saw this tree stump by a canal in Oxford:


----------



## gamma globulins (Oct 14, 2009)

A few coastal ones from a recent trip to Cornwall - bit late for the seaside competition.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 14, 2009)

Taken with toy Olympus XA camera


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 15, 2009)

_were all the Autumn  photos_


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 15, 2009)

North and South


----------



## cybertect (Oct 16, 2009)

_Bodies in Urban Spaces_: a dance event at The Scoop by the GLA Building in London today.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 16, 2009)

Audience for the above


















A couple of the performers after








Photographers photographing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 16, 2009)

enjoyed them cybertect


----------



## cybertect (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks. I was beginning to worry that I was monopolising the thread unduly 

(I have some architectural shots from today that I'll save for later)


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 17, 2009)

Some great real photography on this thread.  All I can off er is another 'dog portrait' taken today with my Pentax K110D and trusty old manual focus 50mm prime:


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 17, 2009)

As stated above some great photos this month. That dog is awesome does it bite or is it soft as butter?






















More craptastic to fantastic obsolete car boot landfill fodder including the tripod


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 17, 2009)

Soft as butter with people and dogs.  Any size people and dogs too.  As for cats, squirrels, geese etc - it eats them.  By the way -I'm East Anglian here to -Thetford.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 17, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Soft as butter with people and dogs.  Any size people and dogs too.  As for cats, squirrels, geese etc - it eats them.



It is like my Springer Spaniel then, any wildlife and it wants to eat  or chase them. Nearly caught a duck a few days ago in the town center as it flew within an inch of his mouth, I heard the teeth snap shut and saw a few feathers flying through the air!!! Rest of the time he is soft as butter with people, other dogs and surprisingly cats, albeit we also have a cat.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 17, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Rest of the time he is soft as butter with people, other dogs and surprisingly cats, albeit we also have a cat.


Yeah Wolfy's had four - I have to be so careful with him!  Its prey drive.  Other than that he's perfect as huskies go - very gentle with my disabled son, use to being fussed by annoying strangers, and actively avoids trouble with other dog - only ever turns if they are in attack mode on top of him or the dalmatian.


----------



## albionism (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2009)

cybertect said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

_


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the market shots, stowpirate.

All taken with a 50mm, but oddly it looks wider in some of these.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 18, 2009)

Jackobi

Is that the "ghost in the machine"?

Stowpirate

I love the carrots

albionism

Those smoky steamy chimneys look like turn of he century photography (early 1900s that is)

cybertect

Your architecture ones are reminiscent of 1920s photography

Now here are mine, back on the same old subject again.





Sylvia and Charo










Sylvia





Charo


----------



## cybertect (Oct 18, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> cybertect
> 
> Your architecture ones are reminiscent of 1920s photography



I had a similar thought. The first, black and white one, in particular when I was framing it up. Part of the reason I treated it that way. I've been trying to rack my brains over exactly which Mies van der Rohe (or similar) project I was thinking of.

I suppose the wedge in the colour ones could be an El Lissitzky allusion? Though the fact that it's white does rather change the meaning


----------



## albionism (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackobi said:


>



love this


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I had a similar thought. The first, black and white one, in particular when I was framing it up. Part of the reason I treated it that way. I've been trying to rack my brains over exactly which Mies van der Rohe (or similar) project I was thinking of.
> 
> I suppose the wedge in the colour ones could be an El Lissitzky allusion? Though the fact that it's white does rather change the meaning



Yes of course, El Lissitsky in his graphic design and paintings with strong diagonals was himself influenced by his fellow Russian Rodchenko who more or less invented the technique of pointing the camera up at an angle or down similarly on to people in architectural or engineering environments.

A bit later Moholy Nagy working at the Bauhaus created photographic and typography using the same strong diagonal angles and once photography was adopted by the Bauhaus masters as a medium in its own right that stylistic convention was adopted for its visual power.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I had a similar thought. The first, black and white one, in particular when I was framing it up. Part of the reason I treated it that way. I've been trying to rack my brains over exactly which Mies van der Rohe (or similar) project I was thinking of.
> 
> I suppose the wedge in the colour ones could be an El Lissitzky allusion? Though the fact that it's white does rather change the meaning



Did you go out with an intention to try to reproduce images similar to what these twenties and thirties artists had made?


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


>



Slightly soft as it should be a fantastic portrait.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2009)

From earlier this month taken with Zorki C Jupiter-8. HP5 film developed last week in the kitchen sink with out of date chemicals.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 19, 2009)

not my photos but some great landscapes here

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/8314105.stm


----------



## cybertect (Oct 19, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Did you go out with an intention to try to reproduce images similar to what these twenties and thirties artists had made?



Not when I stepped out of the door, but I had the thought when I saw the opportunity and took the first picture.

Went for a walk over the river today...













(an unexpected find in EC4)


----------



## cybertect (Oct 19, 2009)

Picked up the theme from Friday for a couple of these


----------



## cybertect (Oct 19, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Slightly soft as it should be a fantastic portrait.



1/30 sec at f/1.8.

I'm amazed he held still that long


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


> 1/30 sec at f/1.8.
> 
> I'm amazed he held still that long



f1.8 is what I need. 






Tried to do some portraits with my digital craptastic Panasonic Lumix FX12 even forcing the aperture right open and no chance. I do not see why they bothered including a portrait mode?


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2009)

Double exposure on Olympus XA caused by film loading problem


----------



## cybertect (Oct 19, 2009)

Tiny sensor = huge depth of field. 1/2.5" sensor on that camera (5.75 x 4.31 mm). Shooting at f/1.8 on that is roughly equivalent to f13 on 35mm depth-of-field-wise.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Tiny sensor = huge depth of field. 1/2.5" sensor on that camera (5.75 x 4.31 mm). Shooting at f/1.8 on that is roughly equivalent to f13 on 35mm depth-of-field-wise.



The only way I might fool the camera is to get some distance between me and the subject and zoom. Then the aperture changes again and camera shake may becomes a problem.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 19, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Double exposure on Olympus XA caused by film loading problem



I think you want one of these to do it properly


----------



## ethel (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 20, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I think you want one of these to do it properly



You mean a proper camera instead of a toy 

I want one of these 

http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/index-frameset.html?Rollei35.html~mainFrame


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2009)

Not sure if ive posted this......... Been making photograms innit.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 20, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Not sure if ive posted this......... Been making photograms innit.



Looks a tad like Skull & Crossbones


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Looks a tad like Skull & Crossbones



Twas my intent


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 20, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>



THAT is fucking cool.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 20, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Jackobi Is that the "ghost in the machine"?



It is part of a museum installation. The character is a 2D projection in to a 3D environment and is animated. The picture looks photoshopped, but it isn't, apart from some minor post-processing that I did.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 20, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> THAT is fucking cool.



I nearly did not bother to scan the negs 






This one I thought was the best out of the double exposure screw up with the XA.






Something from this morning that has a autumnal feeling


----------



## cybertect (Oct 21, 2009)

Out and about round the south side Tower Bridge for 30 minutes after work this evening


----------



## cybertect (Oct 21, 2009)

one more


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 21, 2009)

From Framlingham yesterday.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 22, 2009)

More More London today


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Kidblast (Oct 23, 2009)

*ABS*


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 23, 2009)

Kidblast that is an awesome sky



















More obsolete camera junk a well used Leica M2


----------



## cybertect (Oct 23, 2009)

Down the river to Rotherhithe today


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 27, 2009)

Not my photo, loved it though...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2009)

Out and about before work this morning


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

enumbers, I love your pics.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 27, 2009)

E1


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Not my photo, loved it though...


Is that madonna on right


----------



## gamma globulins (Oct 28, 2009)

> Johnny Canuck2 said:
> 
> 
> >



That bright spot by the moon is Jupiter, if you're interested. I was hoping to get a snap of the alignment myself on the two days they were close together, but it's been too cloudy where I am.


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^ intriguing. What and where is it? Machinery or art installation?


----------



## cybertect (Oct 28, 2009)

Out and about in Bermondsey


----------



## cybertect (Oct 28, 2009)

This one deserves a bit of explanation - on Bermondsey Street, as it runs under London Bridge station, some constantly changing lights have been installed. Three of the resulting colour phases side by side.











Found pattern outside a builders' merchants


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 28, 2009)

cybertect said:


> ^^^ intriguing. What and where is it? Machinery or art installation?



It was Chord by Conrad Shawcross, underground at Kingsway Tram Subway...the tunnel was fascinating. Managed to get hold of tickets thanks to twister...

http://measure.org.uk/measurenews.html


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 29, 2009)

cybertect said:


> This one deserves a bit of explanation - on Bermondsey Street, as it runs under London Bridge station, some constantly changing lights have been installed. Three of the resulting colour phases side by side.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 30, 2009)

Off to Borough Market for a spot of street photography with the 35mm f/2.

I often go out with the intention of taking pictures of people, but bottle out. Borough Market's so busy, it feels somehow safer to be pointing a 5D in people's faces


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Oct 31, 2009)

cybertect said:


>



This is such an awesome capture. 

The stories in this image seem endless.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 8, 2009)

A couple of postcard-style shots that I took in October but hadn't got round to doing anything with till now


----------



## e19896 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------

